# When you were younger, did it hit you "I like Big Girls"(/Boys)



## J_Underscore (Apr 25, 2010)

I've said this in another and a great thread here by DreamyInToronto. He asks about a struggle with denial about being an FA, I'm wondering who else didn't have a struggle with denial and when they were younger had a single moment & they knew.

When I was 12 and in secondary/middle school the year was divided in classes, someone I knew was friends with someone from another class and the momemt I saw her Big Girl friend, I felt a stiring downstairs lol and knew instantly "I like Big Girls"

Anyone else had a moment when it hit them?


----------



## Tad (Apr 26, 2010)

Yep, there I was, sitting in class one day in grade six--I think it was geography but I'm not positive anymore--and my mind and eyes were wandering. They fell upon C, the chubbiest girl in class, and I suddenly _noticed _her....you know how sometimes they'll run an ad that is all in black and white except for whatever is being advertised that is in colour? It was kind of like that, where she was suddenly present for me in a way that others weren't....and in particular I felt a sort of connection between our small tummies, like they were meant to be next to each other. (OK, I know that sounds weird, but that is how it felt to me at the time).

From that moment on I had no doubt at all that I was interested in the plumper portion of the female gender. I did have crushes on some non-plump, athletic, girls, but I knew that in the long run I'd want someone softer.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 26, 2010)

No, but then it often takes me a while to catch on. I think I was in my twenties before it struck me that a considerable number of my girlfriends had been larger than average. :doh:


----------



## pdesil071189 (Apr 26, 2010)

When I was about 11 I started having feeling for this short chubby girl who I had known for years (She didnt know I existed but that ok cuz the day she turned 18 she got lypho and got it sucked off and now she looks like shit). Before that girls were gross lol. So yeah I can say that Ive liked big girls ever since I liked girls lol


----------



## Fat Brian (Apr 26, 2010)

I started out in the 5th and 6th grade liking regular size girls but as we all got older I started noticing how some girls were filling out more. The best that ever happened to me was that my family moved between 7th and 8th grade. The new school was like chubby heaven, I would say about half of the girls were chubby and some much more. I was enthralled by the various shapes and sizes, it was a very exciting education.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 26, 2010)

ever since i was 6 or 7, my eyes have always drifted towards fat women. i would always gaze at the fat girls in my class, and would definitely try to be as nice as possible to the fat female assistants and substitutes.

ever since i was 9, i realized that i find weight gain attractive. i was led to this conclusion with help from a Porky Pig cartoon called "Porky's Romance," in which Petunia lounges around eating chocolates, and gets fat(ter).

i've been an FA as long as i can remember.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 26, 2010)

I was lucky enough to have a babysitter who was chubby, I think that 1st did it for me. I mean she was only a few years older than me but she was amazing. Also in school I was always attracted to the chubby girls. I just loved how the school uniforms clug to their bodies, and their chubby legs looked great in those school tights...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't think denial was the biggest thing for me. It was more that I was still developing the trait.

I was 12 when I had the first two girls that sort of made me wonder, but they weren't really that big. The first was an hourglass too anyway. Just a little bigger than what I had normally gone for. 

I mentioned in my FA story that it took until 16 before there was no major disconnect between sizes in the women I saw in private, and the ones that I found out and about. For the longest time, I would still find most of the bigger girls unattractive (But that could just be coincidental), so I think I may have come to the realization that I liked big women around 12, but it took all that time for me to go "Ok. How far is this going to go?"


----------



## Webmaster (May 4, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> .... I think I may have come to the realization that I liked big women around 12, but it took all that time for me to go "Ok. How far is this going to go?"



If you're like me and many other FAs, several decades later you still will not have an answer to that question.


----------



## kioewen (May 8, 2010)

Grade 5, whatever age that is, I noticed that I preferred the curvier girls and didn't find the skinny girls' figures attractive. So the preference for curvy girls began right at the same time that interest in girls in general began.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 8, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> ever since i was 6 or 7, my eyes have always drifted towards fat women. i would always gaze at the fat girls in my class, and would definitely try to be as nice as possible to the fat female assistants and substitutes.
> 
> ever since i was 9, i realized that i find weight gain attractive. i was led to this conclusion with help from a Porky Pig cartoon called "Porky's Romance," in which Petunia lounges around eating chocolates, and gets fat(ter).
> 
> i've been an FA as long as i can remember.



pretty much this for me, plus or minus a year in either direction on some of these.

it's just always been there. i have known nothing else. i had to _learn_ that fat was "bad". :[


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

It hit me like an hammer in 7th grade. I'm still attracted to skinny gals, but I really really (prefer) get attracted to bbws and ssbbws


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 9, 2010)

I can't remember a time when I didn't like big girls--long before puberty.


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

pdgujer148 said:


> I can't remember a time when I didn't like big girls--long before puberty.



I remember before puberty i was a simple child who just wanted toys and candy.


----------



## qwertyman173 (May 9, 2010)

Never had a revelation, I just always liked big girls!


----------



## JimBob (May 9, 2010)

I had probably been attracted to big girls long before then, but the actual revelation came through my interest in comics...at around age 13-14, I found the following: http://dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/art/smallville.html

...And, unlike previous times, I found myself getting a boner _on schedule_ rather than at random. Surely, I thought as I kept scrolling, this must mean something? Then, alas, it was downhill all the way...


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 10, 2010)

Webmaster said:


> If you're like me and many other FAs, several decades later you still will not have an answer to that question.



Indeed. Being an FA is a journey: Not a destination.


----------



## JMCGB (May 13, 2010)

I would have to say for the most part yes. Ever since about 4th or 5th grade I would catch myself looking at "fat" girls/women and think to myself there has to be a reason why I am doing this. I spent a good amount of time trying to figure that out too as it wasn't until I was about 20 when I found out about this whole FA/BBW community.


----------



## RobitusinZ (May 13, 2010)

In the 8th grade, my school had a "prom". I did not go with my best female friend at the time because she was chubby and I was afraid of the social repurcussions...I HAD to go with a hot girl. So I invited this other girl who was waifish. I had an aweful time with her, primarily because she just wasn't that into me, so I ended up dumping her on the dance floor and proceeded to dance the rest of the night with my chubby girlfriend.

Obviously, the way I behaved made it impossible for me to pursue anything further with my friend, and that's forever burned me with regret. However, that made it very clear to me that I should never deny myself what I truly like just to follow the herd.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 15, 2010)

I knew in like 3rd or 4th grade that I liked big boys...but I felt compelled to make a confession to my best friend when I was in 7th grade. I saw an episode of Montel Williams with obese teenagers. There was a guy named Stuart and he was huge...OMG I knew right then and there that I could never deny it again LOL :eat2:


----------



## NoWayOut (May 16, 2010)

I didn't really know it until I was about 17 or 18. I think that was when I knew I liked big women.


----------



## Maeora (May 16, 2010)

Just over the last year or so, and I'm currently 18. Was kinda repulsed at first, but I'm open to many things. I just though, well, if that's what makes me happy, might as well get on with it.
If I think about it, I want to get the most out of life, so ignoring this and trying to be 'normal' would make my life boring haha


----------



## qwertyman173 (May 16, 2010)

Maeora said:


> Just over the last year or so, and I'm currently 18. Was kinda repulsed at first, but I'm open to many things. I just though, well, if that's what makes me happy, might as well get on with it.
> If I think about it, I want to get the most out of life, so ignoring this and trying to be 'normal' would make my life boring haha



Just out of interest, do you know what triggered it? Most of the people here seem to have liked bigger people for ages but you are quite a recent convert


----------



## Maeora (May 16, 2010)

qwertyman173 said:


> Just out of interest, do you know what triggered it? Most of the people here seem to have liked bigger people for ages but you are quite a recent convert



not a recent convert, I've only just come to terms with/accepted it. I have no idea what could have 'triggered' it. I don't know, my Mum's always been big-ish and she's the one who's stuck by me and supported me with everything, but I don't think that's it tbh.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (May 17, 2010)

I don't think it really occurred to me until I'd been out of high school for a few years.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

I never really had that moment of FA epiphany. My realization was slower. It developed over my teen years until I finally joined Dims when I was 18.


----------



## olly5764 (May 18, 2010)

To be honest, there wasn't a single moment, i think I have always had a thing for fat girls, however, when i went to high school at the age of 11, there was a girl in our class who was very large (about 250 pounds) which kind of confirmed it for me.


----------



## Witch-King (May 22, 2010)

I used to be into tall girls from 11-18, but during and after college, I really developed a thing for plus-sized ladies.


----------



## viracocha (May 22, 2010)

I kind of had two episodes of realization. First was when I was pretty young, probably around 8 or so. I saw an episode of the Simpsons where Homer decides to go on disability by gaining weight. It just kind of clicked, like a light bulb went off. I forgot about it and went on with life. Second was a few years later when I was in a relationship. He had a substantial unintentional gain and it kind of went off again. I didn't forget it then and have been much happier since.


----------



## nonpython (May 23, 2010)

I first realized at age 10.
I found my dad's softcore porn stash. He is such a FA.


----------



## Paragon_of_boredom (May 26, 2010)

Yeah we had a large teacher in middle school which I would always gaze upon. I can't really say I knew that I liked them big until she lost her poundage and I lost interest.


----------



## Christov (May 26, 2010)

Well, a little lightbulb appeared over my head and I said "Eureka! I have discovered my love for the corpulent lasses!". 

And the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## MrRabbit (May 29, 2010)

J_JP_M said:


> Anyone else had a moment when it hit them?


I didn't have a moment when it "hit" me, my preference has always been there for as long as I remember. 
It took me a long time to come to terms with it though.


----------



## biggirlsrock (May 29, 2010)

I really didn't notice the girls in my class when I was a kid, guess they were all too skinny. However, when I was a 8, I read a book called "The Pumpkin Giant." There was a princess in the story, Ariadne Diana. What intrigued me was that she was so fat that she had never been able to walk. The only way she could get around was by rolling. Here is how she is described in the book.

There was good reason why the King shook: his only daughter, the Princess Ariadne Diana, was the fattest princess in the whole world. So fat was she, that she had never walked a step in the dozen years of her life, being totally unable to progress over the earth by any method except rolling. And a really beautiful sight it was, too, to see the Princess Ariadne Diana, in her cloth-of-gold rolling-suit, faced with green velvet and edged with ermine, with her glittering crown on her head, trundling along the avenues of the royal gardens, which had been furnished with strips of rich carpeting for her express accommodation. 
But gratifying as it would have been to the King, her sire, under other circumstances, to have had such an unusually interesting daughter, it now only served to fill his heart with the greatest anxiety on her account. The Princess was never allowed to leave the palace Without a bodyguard of fifty knights. It was a great cross, not to say an embarrassment, when she was gleefully rolling in pursuit of a charming red and gold butterfly, to find herself suddenly stopped short by an armed knight with his lance in rest.

When I saw the picture of her, (a drawing mind you) it hit me that I liked fat girls. This is also my biggest fantasy, a woman so big that she can't walk, she has to roll. Here's a pic of the charming princess... 

View attachment n_a.jpg


----------



## Gspoon (May 30, 2010)

Puberty changed my life a lot... like. I went from a kid to a taller kid. My voice went from squeaky lil kid voice to... squeaky man voice. And THEN! I noticed girls and was like "Hoozawha?! Girls?!"

Moral of the story. Yes!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 1, 2010)

I had one of those "lightning bolt" revelations at 19. I was working at a crap burger joint (Burger King, gag) when a woman walked into the store and I just stopped. My whole world froze. She was a BBW amazon, at about six feet tall and north of 300 lbs. I guess I had a stupid expression on my face because one of my buddies said to me, "You like her, huh? She's a friend of mine. I can introduce you if you want."

I haven't looked back since.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 7, 2010)

It hit me like a sack of bricks. lol


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 8, 2010)

I'd say it was probably in my early teens. I know I dated a few girls that were more on the skinny side because it was what was "expected" of me, but I truly wasn't happy in those situations, there wasn't a true, genuine attraction.


----------



## escapist (Jun 17, 2010)

I just remember when I was 15 and dating this very curvy girl how incredibly sexy she looked when we went to winter formal. The picture taken and immortalized for that night even has my hand innocently on her belly has I held her in my arms. Her slowly growing belly (among other parts) had my young mind captivated. When I was 16 I admitted to her why I paused upon seeing her fully nude for the first time. It was like seeing the most beautiful thing I could have ever imagined, no more fantastic that as if some great sculpture of a classical era created a breath taking voluptuous image of Aphrodite (I was really wrapped up into classical art at the time)...only she was real, right in front of me. Even today I remember how beautiful it was. Now days it just seems as though I've always loved small to medium sized BBW's. I only get teased about it every now-and-again.

Oh yeah, she told me it was the sweetest thing any guy had ever said to her....it took everything I had in me to tell her.

...Oh and women today think its strange that I don't see 200 lbs as very big lol.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 19, 2010)

It wasn't until I was an adult and met my current boyfriend. He's an FA and we met on a weight gain board on AOL. I was visiting him for the weekend and came down the stairs. He was giving me the goo goo eyes. I was standing on the bottom step and he came up to me to give me a kiss. He's 6'4and was 300lbs then. The step allowed us to be the same height. He hugged me and lifted me off the step onto the floor. 

I was shocked. I weighed probably 380lbs at the time. The feel of his arms around me and how soft and gentle he was, yet the power and strength was intoxicating. 

Big fat guys FTW!!

One other time I was in a parking lot saying goodbye to a bunch of friends and one big guy lamented that no one was hugging him. I do not normally want to hug or touch strangers, or even family half the time. For some reason I just blurted out. "I'll give you a hug" and he threw his arms around me and picked me up and gave me the biggest bear hug. It went on a little too long and was kind of embarrassing. 

I saw this same guy later at a campout and he was totally wasted and he kept telling me about his empty broken heart and cried. It was really sad. I hope he found someone to fix it and fill it up.


----------



## Bigjoedo (Jun 27, 2010)

I discovered I was an FA early in second grade. There was a girl Tammy who started getting chubby cheeks, then started in her belly. She was chubby all the way through school. I always felt weird and alone with my preferences. Back in the late 80's I found BUF magazine and knew I wasn't alone. Since finding sites like Dimensions then I knew for sure my preferences were normal and that there were a lot of others in the same boat.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 29, 2010)

I was in kindergarten when I found out there little boys who didn't like girls who were fat. (My first encounter with boys outside my immediate neighborhood.) In my neighborhood, to say something negative about a BBW would cause hard feeling because you would be talking about someone's mother, sister, grandmother and or, aunt. So very few things negative was said about women of size, it wasn't worth the grief.


----------



## abel (Jul 1, 2010)

I just always liked big bottoms. I remember being turned on by neighbors in their swimsuits, with hefty butts and cellulite.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 1, 2010)

This is my story of how I came to like big girls. 
It was this girl that was in my class when I was in ninth grade. One time at a party, we had a game, and I had to be locked in a closet with her for 10 minutes. We started making out, and I started feeling her and stuff, and I guess I liked her big boobs and curves. Since then I went out with her for two years, tried to make her bigger, but she dumped me for that, , but now she is big big, and whenever I see her I am jealous of her possibly being my wife.


----------



## lucidbliss (Jul 2, 2010)

Gspoon said:


> Puberty changed my life a lot... like. I went from a kid to a taller kid. My voice went from squeaky lil kid voice to... squeaky man voice. And THEN! I noticed girls and was like "Hoozawha?! Girls?!"
> 
> Moral of the story. Yes!




WHAT exactly is a hoozawha? spoony.....


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 5, 2010)

It never really "hit" me, I basically always knew I liked big girls. Like, even when I was in elementary, I was more interested in the larger female teachers, even though I didn't understand why at the time.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 5, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> It never really "hit" me, I basically always knew I liked big girls. Like, even when I was in elementary, I was more interested in the larger female teachers, even though I didn't understand why at the time.



They catch more attention to your eye then the skinny girls.


----------



## Fox (Jul 29, 2010)

I realized I was a FA at 15. I accepted my attraction to fat women quickly as I didn't want to face my feelings toward guys.
I believe there was a point in my early life when I was only attracted to men, and fat men as well. I was around 6 to 9. Then I developed attractions to women, two years before I was told by my father that being gay was bad


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 29, 2010)

I didn't really hit me until I was in late 8th grade. I stumbled upon Deviantart for the first time then looked through BBW artwork for hours on end. The next day at school I say this really chubby girl with the roundest belly ever (and still does to this day I might add) and I couldn't stop looking at her. That's when it hit me that I liked fat girls and there on out accepted it.


----------



## Rocknrollvictim (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been an fa since I was born.


----------



## Albino_taters (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not sure what age but I guess around 5th or 6th grade. I've always appreciated a woman with some meat on her and it just grew from there...pun intended, I guess.


----------



## lust4bbbws (Aug 10, 2010)

*Far back as I can remember I have always had crushes ,dated and loved cute chubby gurl then to luscious curvey women. Not a FA but bbbws/ssbbbws are my preference.*


----------



## kinkykitten (Aug 16, 2010)

I've known from a very young age.. I always had eyes for the chubbier guys


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 16, 2010)

I think its always been there, I can't remember a time since I was a kid that I didn't prefer fat cartoon characters/people to thin ones.

Bella xXx


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 16, 2010)

Lady Bella UK said:


> I think its always been there, I can't remember a time since I was a kid that I didn't prefer fat cartoon characters/people to thin ones.
> 
> Bella xXx



Same here- I always loved Winnie the Pooh and any cartoons that involved stuffing. I always felt weird around bigger guys when I was young, but I didn't know why.


----------



## bolo (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes I've been lliking big girls since I was twelve too. I went on a trip to a carnival in a other state with my sister and this lady we knew and her daughter. The carnival was nice but I keep on looking at the lady's daughter, she was about my height sporting a small afro and was kind of rotund. I didn't know why but I kept a eye on her the whole trip.


----------



## Adrian (Aug 29, 2010)

I have known since kindergarten that I liked, loved and, lusted for BBWs. That is when I first encountered boys outside my immediate neighborhood who said unkind things about fat girls in our class. In my neighborhood, no one criticized BBWs for it would offend the other boys since you would be talking about their mother, sisters, grandmothers, aunts, etc.


----------



## watts63 (Aug 31, 2010)

When I was in high school. I realized all the the girls that I had a serious crush on were all BBW. Even I was in the 2nd grade I liked big girls but it took a while to notice it & when I did, it hit me like a shock.


----------



## LordQuas (Sep 1, 2010)

I knew it my whole life. I remember being 6 and 7 years old and being fascinated by women with large hips, butts, and stomachs. I danced with a couple of the biggest girls in my class at a dance in 5th grade and I knew I would never be happy with a women that wasn't big.


----------



## mithrandirjn (Sep 3, 2010)

I definitely figured out that big girls were A-OK with me by junior high.

I went from a public elementary school to a Catholic junior high, where the girls mostly wore tights/hose. I instantly found my eyes drawn to the girls who "filled out" their tights better, though part of that was also just growing up and finding more womanly appearances more attractive.

What really hammered that point home was my 7th grade science teacher, in the same school. She was young, probably not long out of college, and almost always wore miniskirts (not scandalous or anything) and pantyhose. She also had a habit of sitting up on some of the desks when somebody was giving a presentation or something, giving me (and others, presumably) a way-too-good view of her legs/thighs.

She wasn't fat by any stretch of the imagination, but she was part Latina, and had that stereotypical Latin shape in her lower body, and to me at 12/13 years old, it was one of the hottest things ever.

So while that may not have marked the point where I found really big girls attractive, it was without a doubt the moment that I knew I liked women curvy or voluptuous.


----------



## Blockierer (Sep 6, 2010)

I think, when I was 14 or 15. While I was reading a book I got a boner. :wubu:The cause of this happening was a detailed description of a naked very fat woman in this book. *lol* And this wasn't a book for adults. *lol*


----------



## GunnerFA (Sep 6, 2010)

Can't remember exactly when it hit me but I think it was more a gradual realization that peaked in 9th grade after 2 years of looking a bbw/ssbbw on the internet. I remember choosing to do a project on obesity in 7th grade and as part of that I made a poster covered with pictures of ssbbw (partial thanks to dimensions 900 club for that) Got to the point where I thought "guess it makes sense that I find fat women attractive since I'm always looking at pictures of them online". Going through that period of teenage hood obviously gave me very conflicting thoughts since all my friends preferred skinny girls, but by age 16 in 11th grade I had fully embraced that I liked big girls.


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh, it surely did! Their Sexyness level was off the chart! :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 6, 2010)

I was never aware of it insomuch as I've always been surrounded by fat people so I liked both thin, fat and all in between ...they all turn me on...

I gave some thought to the boys and men I dated in the past and realized a good half of them were in fact, BHMs. 

The older I get the more I think my tastes have refined, however, and I always seem to be drawn to the bigger man...I like the size visually, the feel and weight and heft of a big man, no to mention the softness and yet strength of a bigger male form. I find it very masculine, very sturdy and very able to be more of a match, physically and emotionally.


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 6, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I was never aware of it insomuch as I've always been surrounded by fat people so I liked both thin, fat and all in between ...they all turn me on...
> 
> I gave some thought to the boys and men I dated in the past and realized a good half of them were in fact, BHMs.
> 
> The older I get the more I think my tastes have refined, however, and I always seem to be drawn to the bigger man...I like the size visually, the feel and weight and heft of a big man, no to mention the softness and yet strength of a bigger male form. I find it very masculine, very sturdy and very able to be more of a match, physically and emotionally.



I think that was very well worded, except that in my case, it is true towards the females. Many here are an excellent example of this!


----------



## GentleSavage (Sep 6, 2010)

It certainly hit me when I was in middle school that I liked girls who tended to be on the big side. Well maybe "hit" isn't the right word. I never came to some epiphany, it's just what I always liked to look at. Could be because my family members tend to be overweight, and that was what I was used to seeing everyday, but it could probably be a whole host of things that I have come to understand about myself in the past few years. Being a psychology student really makes you crazy about introspection... I do remember that even though there weren't many girls my age who were heavy set, I made due with some crazy puberty induced fantasies about teachers and the moms of my friends. 

My friends back then would always talk about girls they thought were pretty, but I would rarely agree with them, but in order to not be teased (or called gay) I would just outwardly agree with them. (I realize that this last sentence doesn't make much sense, but I can't figure out how to reword it. Sorry.)

So those were my "two cents"...


----------



## Big_Willy_D50 (Sep 8, 2010)

When I was young, I guess I was not particularly attracted to larger girls, but I know I found skinny girls kind of "scary". When I fell in love, however, it turned out to be plus sized lady, but it was not because of her size or shape... it was her personality that attracted me at first. Later on, I guess I developed as an FA because I realized that I really enjoyed having some meat on my wife. It just "felt" good. 

So, for me, it developed over a number of years and mostly when I was an adult.


----------



## satellite (Sep 11, 2010)

I've always been a FA. Even when I was 7 or so, it's not like I understood it but I seemed to always be interested in... fat in general. I guess it 'hit me' that I actually like the bigger girls at the start of high school, Grade 8. Around 15 I found this site and... yep.


----------



## StickMan (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm like a lot of folks here, I'd always thought larger women were more beautiful, it just wasn't until puberty that I started finding them attractive in _that_ way. Looking back, even the girl I had a crush on in 2nd grade, before I had any idea what love actually was, was somewhat plus-sized. Every girl I've ever crushed on (But not, ironically, the only actual girlfriend I've ever had) has been at least a little above-average.


----------



## rarepearman (Jan 30, 2011)

pdesil071189 said:


> When I was about 11 I started having feeling for this short chubby girl who I had known for years (She didnt know I existed but that ok cuz the day she turned 18 she got lypho and got it sucked off and now she looks like shit). Before that girls were gross lol. So yeah I can say that Ive liked big girls ever since I liked girls lol



when i was eleven my next door neighbor who was also GILF ssbbw pear she had dropped her house key outside of going into opening her house door when she bent over to get get her key i saw everting under her dress i was just staring at that huge naked wide cellulitesd ass peeking out from under her red dress when she finally picked the key up and stood up she glanced over at me still staring at her i just nervously waved my hand and said hello to her she stared at me a few seconds probably realizing that i had a very good peek at her goodies and then she quickly turned her head and fumbled with the key and went inside her house,and yes i had a woodie,lol!


----------



## dudley100 (Jan 31, 2011)

I always had a slight leaning towards big women, but followed thinner stars like Madonna, as everybody else did. When I was about 15, I was watching French & Saunders and realised I was totally attracted to Dawn French. From then on I definitely went for chubbier girls. I owe Dawn French a lot.


----------



## Shawn_luvs_SSBBW (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello Folks,

Shawn here and I'm new to this Dimensions Community Website. So here's when I knew that I liked Big Girls. Well, looking back on it, it all got started when I was in Elementary School. I may have been between the ages of 6 to 10 years of age when I saw this beautiful, sexy, light-skinned big girl. She was the biggest girl in the entire school and she took my breath away. She had the most beautiful looking skin, a beautiful sweet smile, a nice pair of big breasts on her that made my manhood stand at attention at that age. Her breasts size may have been a D-Cup because they were diffinently too big for her body and at that young age, and a curvasious figure that would put all the other young girls to shame.

Now, I was a shy kid growing up but when I saw "Tina" that was her name, I knew I had to say something to her. I had a huge crush on her. So as time went on, I got the chance to talk with her and at that age, I made her my girl friend. Everyone in the whole entire school even my personal buddies, they all laughed & teased us. Everyone did but, I tried my best to make my girl friend feel very special & loved by me and I believed she felt special at that time. So that's when I first knew that I loved big girls. Thank you all. Take care, Shawn_Luvs_SSBBW.


----------



## Twisty (Feb 1, 2011)

My tastes circled like vultures for a long time. I went through big boob phases, big butt phases, even a pregnant women phase (which I guess is vaguely relevant...) the actually liking the whole package of big ladies didn't blossom fully until I was out of my teens. The strands and threads have always been there, but it took a long time for the whole thing to materialise. Kind of like one of those strange Magic Eye wossnames. XxX


----------



## Cactus (Feb 2, 2011)

Ah, I remember it like it was yesterday...

I was a young lad in the 5th grade. It was winter, and my class had gym. For the day's activity, the teacher had us snowshoeing in the woods near our school (there was a short trail that wasn't too hard for kids). I got into a fight with the biggest girl in the class over who got to use which path, as children are prone to do. 

She was a lot taller than me (I've always been short) and she had a BIG belly. In fact, it would be years before I saw a girl my age that was bigger than her. I had stared at her fat in class more out of perceived fascination than what I recognized at the time to be attraction. Myself being the rambunctious, immature runt that I was; I tried to push her out of the way. I failed miserably. She then pushed me back, which resulted in me falling backwards into the snow. Herself and one of her friends then laughed at me and kept going. 

Almost the instant I hit the ground, I became incredibly aroused, and it was the first time I was really aware of a girl's sex appeal. I had had crushes before, but never like this. Suffice to say it was a good thing I had poofy snow pants and a jacket on.

To this day, my ultimate preference is for a woman who is tall, has a very "developed" belly, and can physically overwhelm me. It must have been destiny :smitten:


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 2, 2011)

my first big girl crush was a girl in my first grade class when I was 6. She was about my height. I haven't known any different


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 2, 2011)

i have always liked big woman.i think i seriously knew for sure when i was in Middle School.LOL


----------



## Zephirym (Feb 3, 2011)

I really couldn't say. for me it's like carved in my mind that I like larger girls and i knew it and never actually questioned it. It's innate for me i guess.


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 4, 2011)

It hit me in college i liked weight and curves.

I still have a video of my "college crush" she was THICK Trini :wubu:


----------



## sierrak (Feb 4, 2011)

I've known ever since I was back in elementary school. I always was friends with the bigger girls. Unfortunately, I was horribly shy growning up and never actually dated anyone until my senior year of high school. I was always attracted to big girls despite my shyness.


----------



## MaxArden (Feb 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I was never aware of it insomuch as I've always been surrounded by fat people so I liked both thin, fat and all in between ...they all turn me on...
> 
> I gave some thought to the boys and men I dated in the past and realized a good half of them were in fact, BHMs.
> 
> The older I get the more I think my tastes have refined, however, and I always seem to be drawn to the bigger man...I like the size visually, the feel and weight and heft of a big man, no to mention the softness and yet strength of a bigger male form. I find it very masculine, very sturdy and very able to be more of a match, physically and emotionally.



Sounds sensible to me...


----------



## OLD-LOVE (Feb 4, 2011)

not at first i just liked what i liked.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Feb 8, 2011)

Ninth grade first day of high school. That was a good day lol


----------



## MaxArden (Feb 8, 2011)

There was Monica Parker (from Television) and then there was my townhouse neighbour Betty.
My age and was very pretty, and puberty hit her like a mack truck. She developed early and often and throughout high school my crush on her grew with her. By senior year she was easily mid 200s and I thought she was beautiful. I still see her in my mind.


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 9, 2011)

Although I often dated thin or medium build girls, I have always been most attracted to big girls and women. I like it when she is bigger than me. When I dated big girls they would usually go on a diet to please me (their idea, not mine). I didn't like that, but I did support them in doing what they wanted to do. I was married to a big girl for many years and my fiancée is overweight and has been gaining more than she's been losing. She tries to watch how much she eats, but I truly hope she just lets it go and eats what she wants, knows that I love her, and gains more weight. Our second date three years ago, we went boating and she wore a two-piece bathing suit. Now she's one of those girls that people would definitely say shouldn't be wearing a two-piece, but I thought she looked great with her big calves, thighs, gut and butt (and breasts too), and I was very proud to be with her when we stopped to eat at a restaurant on the water. She had said to me, "you have to feed me you know", and I thought to myself, no problem honey!


----------



## BlueBurning (Feb 20, 2011)

Ive always had an attraction since I first started to notice females but never had any jolt of realization just simply had a tendency to like bigger girls.


----------



## alice (Feb 21, 2011)

I remember being "attracted" to the chubby boy in class before I even thought of boys _that way_. Something about him appealed to me :wubu:


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Feb 23, 2011)

I was always attracted to big girls, but not to the exclusion of smaller/thinner ones and so I have dated women of all shapes, sizes, and psychological dysfunctions in my time! LOL!!

That's not to say I don't have my own issues and dysfunctions, after all it is part of the reason why I have given up on dating and relationships.

Still, beauty is beauty and I appreciate it wherever I encounter it.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 23, 2011)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Still, beauty is beauty and I appreciate it wherever I encounter it.




agreed,well said/:bow:


----------



## Miskatonic (Feb 23, 2011)

I didn't really realize that I liked big girls more than skinny girls until I was 18-19, even though every girl I had ever dated or had a crush on was bigger than me. 

Guess I'm just a little dense. :doh:


----------



## Gvnaco (Jun 27, 2011)

I remember that when I was very little I loved cartoon episodes where the characters got all big, but then it just faded away till when I was like 13 or something I was in my room and out of nowhere I searched in Google: "Big Girls" and that was when I realized it.


----------



## Kamily (Jun 27, 2011)

Ive dated guys in a wide variety of ages and sizes. I had mainly been with average sizes until I was in my early 20s.Then I was introduced to a guy nicknamed "Big John". Ive loved big guys ever since. :wubu:


----------



## Azrael (Jun 28, 2011)

I had (and still have) quite afew mixed messages and when I was a little kid I didn't realise that I had liked larger women until sometime in high school.

After I found out, I tried to repress it along with other things and by the end of grade 12 I had stopped that and just kinda shrugged it off.

That being said, I liked big girls long before then it just didn't hit me.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 28, 2011)

It doesn't have much to do with being a FA or whatever, If i like you i like you whether you are thin or large. I do however love a man that wears glasses. I don't know why they absolutely tear me up!


----------



## infinity57401 (Jul 4, 2011)

There wasn't a definitive moment for me. I remember an old Betty Boop cartoon that caught my eye where they laughed themselves into fatness. Anyways I think I've known for a while that I liked big girls because I definitely dated a bigger girl when I was little. While skinny girls still catch my eye from time to time the bigger girls will always steal my attention from them.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 4, 2011)

No "it hit me" moment for me....it's always been there. Unfortunately for me it took too many years to accept it


----------



## nykspree8 (Jul 5, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> No "it hit me" moment for me....it's always been there.



Same with me, it's always been there. First time I had a crush on a big girl was in 5th grade and throughout middle school I always found myself noticing the heavier girls. I did try to hide my preference at first cause it just didn't seem normal, but finding the fat community helped me realize there was nothing wrong with my taste in women


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 6, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> No "it hit me" moment for me....it's always been there. Unfortunately for me it took too many years to accept it



i agree,i have always liked bigger women.i started to accept it more as i got older,but it definitly has always been there.i even remember watching Roseanne when i was younger and feeling something for Roseanne but not quite knowing what it was at the time.LOL


----------



## zabadguy (Jul 6, 2011)

For me it was really at 17,prior to that,although I dated some,the girls were the "society" accepted size though it really didn't matter to me,but,at 17 when I had my 1st experience with a bigger girl I was hooked. It was at a party,she was from another city,just visiting her cousin for the weekend,she was cute,funny,talkitive,confident,and aggresive,I was not dating anyone at the time and we hit it off rather quickly,to make a long story short we spent the night together in a tent(one of my few nights ever in a tent..lol)and I enjoyed to no end cuddling with her and massaging her ample body,I was like 5'10' 155lbs at the time,she was 5'8' and around 260lbs and she had me hooked,we ended up dating for about 6 months until she found another,but,she was the 1st and since then big girls rock my world...:eat2:


----------



## Phaddy (Jul 8, 2011)

One of the first times I remember being fixated on chubby women was when I was around 12 and I was reading the comics in the newspaper. One of the comics was Winnie Winkle, who was a reporter for a newspaper, if I remember correctly. Winnie had a friend who was chubby and seemed to frequently be dieting. In one of the story lines, the friend met a guy who liked her chubby and wanted her to eat. He was buying her pastries and taking her out to restaurants. Winnie was very concerned for her friend because she was gaining weight. I don't remember how it turned out, except that at one point in the story line the girl was very happy with her feeder boyfriend. If anyone knows where to find this, please post.


----------



## Puddles (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't know if the one you speak of is included in this collection, but thought I would post the link for you Phaddy
http://www.ilovecomixarchive.com/W/Winnie-Winkle/Winnie-Winkle-1937/14494549_WgdKL#1284000925_XFqMKPc


----------



## Phaddy (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks, that looks like the same Winnie Winkle, but in a much earlier series. I would have been reading those comics in the early 1960s.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 9, 2011)

I figured it out in Jr HS that the bigger boys had tons more personality.
One boy named Jake caught my eye.He was really cute and cuddly so I HAD to sit next to him.
We talked about everything from girls/boys in class to music,art etc.
He was really smart but very shy so I had to work on him to get him to open up.


----------



## tigerlily (Jul 28, 2011)

I actually figured this out fairly early on in elementary school, though I didn't know what it was called (mind you, I didn't really start dating until my last year of high school).

Mrs. Nitahara's 6th grade class had a larger boy in it named Reggie. One day Reggie was just sitting there by the handball courts. I could see his ass crack and it was glorious.


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Jul 30, 2011)

I've pretty much always known I've liked big girls for as long as I've been attracted to women. Funnily enough, though, I wasn't positive about my attraction to _thin_ girls until I was older. I do have a strong preference for big girls, but some girls can indeed pull off that thin thing.


----------



## rickydaniels (Aug 1, 2011)

Id say I always had a curiousity as a teenager. Most girls I dated then were always on the curvy side. I rarely dated skinny girls. I came out as an FA in my 20s.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Aug 2, 2011)

I seem to remember quite early on finding rounder girls far more attractive. . I used to think I was "odd", but as time passed I realized there were others with the same "preference" I have. . It's a blessing to be attracted to bbw and ssbbw, in my humble opinion.


----------



## bostonbbwluv (Aug 3, 2011)

When I was a kid some of my friends mothers were fat and I used to look at their fat and wonder how it looked naked and what it felt like, and one lady on my paper route used to lay out in the sun in her bikini and she was at least 250lbs or more, and this drove me bannanas! I used to linger around delivering her paper and was awestruck at the very sight of her. My first gf was a small bbw and I knew I was in my element when I found myself more attracted to her pot belly and rolls of fat than her huge chest and she was completely puzzled at why I spent more time playing with her fat belly than her massive chest. She wasn't very pleased about it at first, but she let me continue to play with her fat and the rest is history.


----------



## RedheadinNJ (Aug 3, 2011)

I think I discovered I was attracted to big guys as a senior in high school. My first love, Tony was about 5'10", 250 lbs. not big but not exactly a skinny guy either. After that up, until I was about 25 or so the guys were average sized until I met TJ and I have to say he's the one that really made up my mind for sure. Since then there have been a few above average size and one that started out as a skinny guy. The current guy is a SSBHM and proud of it. :smitten:


----------

